# Panama Canal Dispute



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25579058 (Read)


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I will suggest that the Grupo Unidos por el Canal hire our beloved member Filipvs to explain to the Panamanians that overruns of only half the original bids are not overruns, or that contracts are not Spanish contracts, and that the British lost at Trafalgar, I'm sure he can do that.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

You took the words from my mouth, Stein. Come on FilipVus, your Spanish company is lettiing tbe side down!

John T


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

Everyone knows you shouldn't rely on a builder's quote...


----------



## 27780 (Sep 2, 2008)

I was once told "Rome was not built in a day"
But that was on the original builders estimate!


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

trotterdotpom said:


> You took the words from my mouth, Stein. Come on FilipVus, your Spanish company is lettiing tbe side down!
> 
> John T


Is not spanish, it is private company (at least it is what they say when they have profits)... 

The problem seems to be the cash available. No cash in the office to pay suppliers. Also there was a mistake in geological evaluation of the soil (made by Panama Canal Authority), so now nobody want to put more money over the table... Specially the italian partners (who are in charge to build the locks doors).

But if Panama wants the Canal, they have to pay... Because in other way the jungle will cover all that concrete soon!!


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

It is not the first time. In the past there were some problems with the Canal...
_
"The Panama scandals (also known as the *Panama Canal Scandal* or Panama Affair) was a corruption affair that broke out in the French Third Republic in 1892, linked to the building of the Panama Canal. Close to a billion francs were lost when the government took bribes to keep quiet about the Panama Canal Company's financial troubles, in what is regarded as the largest monetary corruption scandal of the 19th century."_


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you ever heard about "_Eurotunnel_"??


_"The estimated £4.9 billion total cost of the tunnel turned out to be a serious miscalculation, as the cost ballooned to almost £12 billion by the time it opened in 1994, more than double the original estimates."
_

http://www.politics.co.uk/reference/channel-tunnel


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

FILIPVS said:


> Do you ever heard about "_Eurotunnel_"??
> 
> 
> _"The estimated £4.9 billion total cost of the tunnel turned out to be a serious miscalculation, as the cost ballooned to almost £12 billion by the time it opened in 1994, more than double the original estimates."
> ...


I heard about it, but I neve'r heard it described as a scandal. Has any large project ever stayed within budget?


----------

